# Goold Brantford red bird Badges



## David Brown (Oct 18, 2015)

Wanted to buy 1896 or  97 or both Head Badges Goold Co. Brantford Red Bird Brantford Ontario. any help would be most appreciated. Contact me at bikehike@rogers.com


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2015)

Very cool badges! I've never seen either one before.


----------



## David Brown (Oct 24, 2015)

Still on want list


----------

